# 09 Tarmac vs 09 Roubaix



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone have experience road testing the 09 Tarmac SL or SL2 against the 09 Roubaix SL or SL2. I know they revamped the 09 Roubaix to be faster than previous models. I live in Michigan and the roads are CRAP and I have starting looking more at the Roubaix to smooth out the roads more since I do a lot of long distance. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes I have ridden both rides in Colorado at Copper Mtn extensively and yes since you said roads are CRAP go with the Roubaix SL2 you won't be disappointed. Light agile and responsive very sweet ride.


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you why the Roubaix Frame is the 10r and the Tarmac is 11r carbon in the SL2 for the same price?


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Well you said that the roads were CRAP and in my expertise that means why not ride the most vertical compliant frame. Performance wise on roads like that you will maintain speed easier. When I first went out to Specialized over a year ago,being a road racer my mind was set on a Tarmac. But when I showed up to the lunch ride and saw Mike Sinyard and Andy Pruitt as well as many of the notables @ Specialized on Roubaix's I myself wondered what was up. Well after a year I still am on a Roubaix and I get my choice of what I want to ride.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

agordon1980 said:


> Do you why the Roubaix Frame is the 10r and the Tarmac is 11r carbon in the SL2 for the same price?


The Tarmac's 11r is a stiffer carbon material than the material in the Roubiax. The Roubiax is designed with similar resistance to pedaling flex with more vertical compliance. you are paying for the engineering on both frames stiffness on the Tarmac and vertical compliance on the Roubiax. Both have great performance I say because I have ridden both and I prefer the Roubaix myself, a little more forgiving.


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

haven't ridden a Roubaix, but my 08 S-works Tarmac SL2 is plenty comfortable on the chip sealed roads of the Pacific Northwest...much more so than my old Trek OCLV. It's amazing the degree of lateral stiffness and vertical compliance this bike manages. I've talked with some folks who've owned Roubaix's and they agree that it is a very forgiving ride, but they also say it is a bit more "dead" feeling...a few even switched to Tarmacs. Bottom line is go with what you think suits your riding style and goals best. I'm an old fart/ex-roadie racer who wanted a comfortable ride and I'm really pleased with what I've got.


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to all for the input I will go test both this weekend. I wish I would have bought a new bike last year instead of investing it; I think my return would have been better.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

agordon1980 said:


> Thanks to all for the input I will go test both this weekend. I wish I would have bought a new bike last year instead of investing it; I think my return would have been better.


Don't feel bad about waiting - if you get the 09 Roubaix instead of the 08, I think you'll be getting a better bike.  
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tech/Specialized_SWorks_Roubaix_SL2_article_262801.html


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Catapult said:


> haven't ridden a Roubaix, but my 08 S-works Tarmac SL2 is plenty comfortable on the chip sealed roads of the Pacific Northwest...


I'll second that. I live on the Oly Peninsula and it is all chip seal up here. My Tarmac Pro is plenty comfy, but always wants me to go faster.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

*Same dilemma here...*

I presently have a 2005 Roubaix comp which I bought as my first road bike (back when the comp came with DA/Ultegra mix). The bike has been VERY plush and very stable for the long straights - I really like those aspects. But, when descending very fast and tight corners, it does not seem to want to lay down and take a set in those corners. it feels like I am fighting with it. This improved a bit when I swapped out the all-condition 23c tires for mondo s-works 23c tires. When I bought this bike, I was torn between this and the tarmac at the time. I could tell the Tarmac was a corner carver, but I opted for plush, coming from years of full-suspension mountain biking (Still riding those too)

I really want something a little faster and sure-footed around the corners, so I am looking for a new bike this year. The 09 Roubaix and 09 Tarmac both have my eye again! so I need to make this decision over again.

I recently threw a leg over an 09 Roubaix Pro and rode it for about 10 minutes. We did not set it up other than saddle height. Interestingly it had 23c all-condition tires on it - not the 23c/25c Roubaix's. My immediate impression was that the pedaling power was sure transfered to the ground efficiently! Each pedal stroke was shooting me forward - much more so than my 05 Roubaix. My 05 feels sluggish in comparison, but it could be the 05's Equipe wheels versus the 09's Rovals. Cornering felt pretty solid, but hard to tell in 10 minutes on straight, flat streets. They said I can take it for an extended ride when I have time. I might take them up on that. 

I am also going to try an 09 Tarmac.

I'd love to hear more from someone who's had time on each. I also wonder if the Fact9 carbon on the pro feels any diferent than the fact10 carbon on the sworks - not that I want to spend sworks money (went sworks on the last two Mountian bikes though), but I'd like to be able to feel the difference. Of course wheels are always an interesing variable.

Maybe I should put my Equipe wheels on these new bikes to see how differently they feel.


----------



## Rubi13 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have ridden both extensively, both 09's...a mix of Pro models and S-Works. On paper I should be a Roubaix rider, but like the ride of the Tarmac much better. I had an 08 SW Tarmac...sold it to get an 09 SW Roubaix...and am now selling the 09 Roubaix to go back to Tarmac. I am not a racer, and don't go particularly fast, but like the feel of the Tarmac better. The Roubaix was very compliant, but didn't have that lively feeling. That being said, I thought the Tarmac was very compliant for a "Competitive Bike" and had no issues with the ride. As a side note, I am a pretty flexible guy, and never have any back issues to contend with, which may contribute to what I feel is a great ride.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Pokey said:


> I could tell the Tarmac was a corner carver, but I opted for plush, coming from years of full-suspension mountain biking (Still riding those too)
> 
> ...
> 
> I really want something a little faster and sure-footed around the corners, so I am looking for a new bike this year. The 09 Roubaix and 09 Tarmac both have my eye again! so I need to make this decision over again.


I think your answer is in the question! If you want a more responsive bike and better handling on the corners, you've got to go with the Tarmac. If you go with the Roubaix you will be getting more of the same - a better bike than you are used to, but basically tuned for the same properties as your current bike. 

As for carbon level, that's a much more subtle property and only you can really make the judgment as to whether the extra cost is justified in terms of stiffness, compliance and weight-saving. Everyone has a budget and a threshold for diminishing returns.

But if you go with the Tarmac Pro, you will get the 10r carbon anyway. I suggest heading to the LBS and demoing it. In reality you won't be able to get a feeling for how much better it is in the fast descending corners on a demo ride. It takes a while to get everything dialed in before you can appreciate how good a bike it is.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Rubi13 and UKbloke. Your feedback is appreciated.

I do get a sore lower back on extended climbs, but I would probably get that on either bike and it is probably a fitting issue (or my own core strength asking for improvement).

I will try to find an 09 Tarmac pro to demo. Agreed it takes some time to get dialed into the perfect ride, but I think the differences in geometry will become obvious in the corners. What's not obvious is how hard I can push a set of tires that I am not familiar with in the corners. 

Looking at the Tarmac pro - yep, I'll get the 10r, but will not get the SL2 people seem to rave about BUT..... Those fulcrum wheels are dead sexy and look to be tubeless ready. I have not used tubes on an MTB for 6 years. Have not had a flat in 6 years either (knock on wood) and there are other benefits to tubeless. So that's intriguing to me. I did have one flat on a new MTB but that was because I tried to ride it before converting it to tubeless!

However, I really like the paint-work on the US spec Roubaix pro (Carbon w/ white). I know I should not buy things based on looks, but I do have an artistic side too. Now, an 09 roubaix with the fulcrum wheels... hmmm...

Really, the Tarmac is appealing to me because I like to go fast!!!! And the fast feeling may negate the lack of comfort from my overall perception of the bike. I'll try to update here once I have tested both.

Please keep the comments coming in the mean time...

EDIT: Oh... seems I was looking at the wrong Fulcrum wheels. The ones on the bike are not tubeless. Oh well. Maybe an upgrade later...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Pokey said:


> I do get a sore lower back on extended climbs, but I would probably get that on either bike and it is probably a fitting issue (or my own core strength asking for improvement).


Yeah, you are probably right about fit and core strength. Working on those has improved pains in my back and neck no end. Assuming you get fit properly, I wouldn't expect that much comfort difference between the Tarmac and Roubaix on climbs. You can see more details on my Tarmac Pro SL build, including tubeless wheels, over here. You could of course substitute the carbon/white Roubaix Pro frame set if that's what you end up preferring. There are some real advantages to building it up yourself (or getting the LBS to do the wrenching for you).


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

I have ridden both in the s-works bikes and the Tarmac is much more nibble corner but I liked the Roubaix a little more. Now the rides I was on only had couple of down hills and where not to long and only few curves. Now the tires on the Roubaix you rode must have been changed out because the bike is speced with roubaix pro tires. Even my expert has the roubaix tires on it.


----------

